# Cannot rate posts



## STEM_or_GTFO (Jan 26, 2018)

I can no longer rate posts, please help!


----------



## autism420 (Jan 26, 2018)

You've probably had the privilege removed because you're a fuckin sped

edit: yeah you followed @NumberingYourState around and disliked all his posts lmao


----------



## STEM_or_GTFO (Jan 26, 2018)

So KW is a bunch of easily triggered snowflakes offended by ratings on their posts? lol


----------



## keksz (Jan 26, 2018)

I love it when people sperg that they don't care about ratings and that people that care are faggots...... when they just made a post complaining that they cannot rate people anymore 

Don't dislike me though.


----------



## autism420 (Jan 26, 2018)

STEM_or_GTFO said:


> So KW is a bunch of easily triggered snowflakes offended by ratings on their posts? lol


You abused functionality of the site and made a thread crying about it. Who exactly is triggered?


----------



## Traditional Tet (Feb 4, 2018)

Yeah I'll actually agree with this guy here. Post ratings are meaningless. Removing privileges for rating 'abuse' is plain autistic.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 4, 2018)

STEM_or_GTFO said:


> I can no longer rate posts, please help!



You're obviously an easily offended snowflake triggered by your inability to rate posts.


----------



## Iamthatis (Feb 4, 2018)

STEM_or_GTFO said:


> I can no longer rate posts, please help!


Don’t downvote mods they can take your ability to rate away.   They have a tag on their profile  so you can tell who is one.


----------



## keksz (Feb 4, 2018)

Mods don't care about negrates, only autistic people like @STEM_or_GTFO do. Ratings are just a useful way of replying to a topic - instead of 20 people replying with "yea I agree with what you said", they just press the emoji instead. 

If you don't think people are stupid enough to do that, go take a look at reddit's front page or any other forum that is big enough. Literally dozens of replies per popular topic are "yeah I agree" or "^ this". Ratings are basically just a trap to keep retards like those from spamming threads.

I routinely negrate staff. They don't care. Nobody cares unless you're exceptional or if you're spamming negrates against a person in particular (ask @STEM_or_GTFO, he knows all about it). As long as you're up to 80% retarded and not full-on retard, mods will give exactly zero fucks about you.


----------



## Super Collie (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey kids! See if you can spot the other butthurt user in this thread!

(Answer on inside of box.)

edit: Answer is now in the list of users who have rated this post!


----------

